
Running NMAP on your Airbnb network is a great way to find hidden cameras - rdslw
https://twitter.com/VirtueSecurity/status/1151104740257910784
======
pixl97
Remember if you're going to spy on people to click that host AP isolation box
in your wireless setup.

------
waste_monk
As well as checking local networks, I would also recommend getting a cheap bug
detector (RF transmission and IR lens detector type) such as a CC308+ or
similar model - they are cheap (price point around ~$20 USD) and while not
terribly precise have the benefit of a huge detection range (1mz to 6.5ghz,
which is easily enough to pick up WiFi devices and other common transmitter
frequencies). The IR LEDs and aperture also make it easy to spot hidden
cameras - they show a noticeable glint under the LED strobe, even when
concealed.

Commenter jonnismash mentioned that nmapping the network might be illegal in
some jurisdictions, this has the benefit of avoiding that risk.

------
m-p-3
Which would obviously not work if the rental is using VLAN/Guest network
feature to isolate the main network.

Most decent consumer routers do this.

------
jonnismash
Running nmap against a network might be illegal depending on the country that
you're in.

~~~
zaphirplane
Can you give us a couple of examples of that

~~~
kpU8efre7r
It's unauthorized unless they tell you that you can. So unauthorized use of a
computer system. And being given a WiFi password doesn't authorize you to scan
a network and do whatever you want.

------
andrelaszlo
Test

~~~
andrelaszlo
Test

~~~
waste_monk
Hello! If you're wondering if you're shadowbanned, I'm able to see your posts
OK.

